# oh, no! xdigger is broken!



## romanaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

games/xdigger compiles but does not work properly when you run it. The diamonds don't fall and sometimes you can't move in certain directions. Only takes a second for you to compile it and try it out.

Anybody know about this game? It is not the old DOS Mr. Do! clone but somthing different, more like boulderdash. There is a java version of the game here: https://github.com/lutzroeder/digger


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2018)

The port was added in 2000 (18 years ago!) and has never seen an actual update since. There have been some commits to get it to build correctly but never a commit to update the game itself. There's no upstream website or code repository, there's no maintainer either. 

So I'm afraid we can't do much about it.


----------

